# Black light Pee Galaxy



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok, this has been an ongoing saga. My poor Laci refuses to use the potty pad anywhere other than in my carpeted bedroom. She is about 16 months old now. 

After discovering the black light pee galaxy all over my bedroom floor and a couple hours pretreating with a toothbrush then shampooing my bedroom carpet New Year's Eve cleaning frenzy, I must get her trained to use the pad on this tray in my bathroom and/or the main floor. The galaxy is mostly a result of Laci stepping in the pee on the pad or residue drops and probably a few missed accidents from she was a puppy. 

This go around I decided to wait until the morning to start this process. It has been about 14 hours since she has gone (since last night before bed). She won't eat or drink. I tried this before and gave up about 3-4 other times. I was worried she would get an infection. I plan to work on this over then next few days, she will stay on a lap or in the pen if unsupervised. I feel terrible, but it is not healthy to have dog urine all over the place especially since I am allergic.

I got Laci a Pomeranian puppy sister, Winni, about 6 weeks ago. Winni has no problem going potty on the tray in the bathroom or on the main floor. I was hoping Winni would help inspire Laci to use the tray, but no such luck! 

Ugh! I hope this works! Here is Laci in her unsupervised area. Laci will stand, sit, lay and shake my hand on the tray for treats and will even walk on it by herself. She started to squat, but decided it just wasn't the right time I guess.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

After three nights of no sleep and trying to get Laci to pee on the tray, we have concluded she is scared of it. It is not worth it for her and us to be this exhausted/stressed and the time it would take to get her used to the tray. So we got rid of the tray and just placed the pad on the tile. At the end of all this, she will use the pad on the tile. 

I had Chem Dry come in an evaluate my carpets and decided that since I already treated the pee galaxy (even though the stains still showed with the black light) to just have them sanitized and cleaned as opposed to purchasing the P.U.R.T product which is a bit costly. I am so pleased with the results! About 95% of the galaxy is gone even under the black light. The sales rep thought the stains would still be there even after being cleaned which was not the case!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder why Laci is afraid of the tray? Maybe you could go to a home improvement store and get a piece of vinyl similar to your flooring to put under the potty pad. I have vinyl under my go potty for when there are misses.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I have to ask. What is a pee " galaxy" ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to ask. What is a pee " galaxy" ?


She explained it earlier. After Laci pees she probably steps in it and it trackes away from where she went looking like a galaxy of stars I guess under black light.
I will sometimes double the pee pads so that there's a layer under the pad itself in case of any saturation to carpet if we're in a carpeted room, though my pads don't tend to leak. I got a pee pad frame recently and Tyler won't gone in it. ( Did you consider taking up the carpet in your room and putting in wood or wood laminate?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I, too, would remove the carpet from the BR. It will always hold a scent to her no matter what you do. I for one hate carpet---anything but carpet for me. I also agree w/putting something under you pad to protect the surface. Save yourself the worry.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

When Cody was little he thought rugs were pee pads too😱. I use only white pee pads. I would watch him like a hawk & caught him in the act & gave my negative sound & quickly take him to bathroom pee pad. It took three times then he got it. By the way, once the carpet spot was cleaned, I then put clear vinegar on urine spot then it will not showup with the black light. I go over to my daughters & she has area rugs every where. She had a white rug in front of toilet. Cody peed on it. Now when we are over there I pick up that rug & replace it with one of my pee pads. He has since only gone in bathroom on the pee pad @ her house.


----------

